# Very simple, adapt or be crushed



## HeavyBomber (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm Chris

Just started hanging around here and hoping I can find some constructive input and critique.

Here's my routine:

Routine:
Conjugate Periodization (loosely based on Westside Barbell), hypertrophy
4 training session split performed every 7 days

day 1: Max Effort bench press, primary chest hypertrophy, secondary delts and triceps
day 2: Max Effort Squat, primary legs hypertrophy
Off
day 3: Dynamic Effort bench press, primary delts and triceps hypertrophy, secondary chest
day 4: Dynamic Effort squat, primary back and biceps hypertrophy, secondary legs
Off


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 5, 2009)

*1/5/2009 - Max Effort Squat, Primary lower hyper*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Good Mornings:
315x3
365x3
405x1
455x1
500x1
550x1 good depth
600x1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlhpxFXfZf4
 squats:
225x5 X2
315x3
365x1
425x8 super strong
470x5 ran out of gas
510x5 pain -good set http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8DYSfHTI2Y
 Leg Press:
900x8
900x8
900x6 near failure
 Reverse-hyper-extenions:
35x10
35x7
35x5
 Leg Extensions:
4 sets to failure


----------



## largepkg (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy dog shit, 600lb good morning! My face would visit the floor in about .3 seconds with that weight.

Good job!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 15, 2009)

*1/9/2009 – DE Bench*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Bench Press:
95x5
105x5
135x3
185x2
200x2
200x2
200x2
200x2
195x2
195x2
195x2
195x2
195x2
195x2
 Seated Db OHP:
80's x8
90's x8
100's x8
 Close-grip Bench Press:
225x6
225x6
225x6
 Lateral Raises
 Various grip  triceps extensions
 curls
 abs

Still lots of shoulder issues preventing me from going heavy.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 15, 2009)

*1/11/2009 – ME Squat/Dead*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Sumo Deadlift:
225x1
275x1
315x1
365x1
405x1
455x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
Didn't set any PRs obviously but a good effort nonetheless.
 GMs (mod stance)
315x6
365x5
405x5
405x5
 Leg Press:
800x8
900x7
900x6
900x8
 Reverse-hypers
YouTube - Reverse hyper-kinda
using what the gym has -worked well.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 15, 2009)

*1/12/2009 – Max Effort Bench Press*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 (2)-Board Press
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
 Decline Bench Press:
315x5
315x5
315x5
250x8
 JM Press:
185x5
185x5
155x5
 Dips:
100x5
100x5
100x5
 Various grip triceps cable extensions:
4-6 sets heavy
 curls

First time in months my shoulder allowed me to press somewhat heavy so not bad weights considering.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 15, 2009)

*1/15/2009 - ME Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Rack Pulls:
245x3
295x3
335x3
385x3
425x3
515x1
565x1
605x1
655x1
700x1
750x1
770x0 strong enough but grip gave out.
 Squats:
225x5
275x5
315x3
365x1
425x6
465x6
510x4 failed on the 5th
 Good Mornings:
wide stance
315x5
325x6
340x5
 Leg Press:
825x6
915x6
825x6
 Reverse-hypers:
50x8
50x6
 Leg Extensions
 abdominal exercises


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like to see video of that 770 rack pull.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry didn't take one.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 15, 2009)

I know.... just saying for um...future reference that I would enjoy seeing a video of it.  Because that is a huge lift.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 15, 2009)

sick work brother!

JM presses dont hurt your wrists at all?? they destroy mine for some reason.... anyway, keep up the strong lifting.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks deathbypoops lol (nice name) lol

Yeah they hurt unless I use a thumbless grip, then they're okay. I just have to be really careful.


----------



## Built (Jan 16, 2009)

HB, my man! Your workouts are sick, as always. 

Not too bad for an old man.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2009)

Built said:


> HB, my man! Your workouts are sick, as always.
> 
> Not too bad for an old man.



*Off topic* - Built, your sig would be better if the "Quit" button became grayed out past a certain percentage.

*On topic* - Awesome lifting in here. Stewart and I train for powerlifting as well, he and I generally train alone too (though sometimes people I've gotten to know at the gym will lend a hand).

Funny I did something very similar on floor press to save myself if need be. Instead of those step up blocks by the cage, I used some blue upholstered pads the gym has floating around; the kind that used as a back support on a lot of machines.

Do you do any meets? Ever think of joining a PL gym?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 17, 2009)

Built said:


> HB, my man! Your workouts are sick, as always.
> 
> Not too bad for an old man.



Still younger than you babe


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 17, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> *Off topic* - Built, your sig would be better if the "Quit" button became grayed out past a certain percentage.
> 
> *On topic* - Awesome lifting in here. Stewart and I train for powerlifting as well, he and I generally train alone too (though sometimes people I've gotten to know at the gym will lend a hand).
> 
> ...



I have done dozens of meets mostly local one's around here (Northern Indiana). We don't really have any power lifting gyms. My current gym is pretty close.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 17, 2009)

*1/16/2009 - DE Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Bench Press with bands:
55% max
10 sets, two reps per set
315x1
 Close-grip Bench Press with bands:
80% of one rep bench press max
4 sets, 5 reps per set
 JM Press:
155x6
145x6
 lateral raises
 triceps cable extensions


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

now i understand the name of the journal 

what are your stats? awesome lifts bro


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> now i understand the name of the journal
> 
> what are your stats? awesome lifts bro



Eh, in last six months I've done...

raw:
625 squat
440 bench
670 deadlift

weighing no more than 245 during the time.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 19, 2009)

*1/19/2009 - DE Squat, back*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Box Squats (wide stance, 2 bands):
47% max
10 sets, two reps per set
 Bent over BB rows:
225x6
255x6
275x6
245x8
 Hang Cleans:
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
 Pull-ups:
body x6
body x5
 Lat Pull-downs
2 sets
 BB shrugs:
225x8
275x6
255x6
 Db shrugs:
110's x6
105's x6
75's x6
 seated cable rows
3 sets
 Machine curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 20, 2009)

*1/20/2009 - ME Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Dead Press (3 inches above chest):
135x5
165x5
195x5
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
460x0 -moved it but not close to locking out.
 Bench Press:
315x6
320x5
325x5
330x4
 Decline Bench Press:
315x4 too heavy
285x8
 Triceps pressdowns
 lateral raises
 abdominals

Good shoulder day.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 21, 2009)

*1/21/2009 - Max Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Elevated Sumo Deadlifts (3 inches off floor):
225x5
275x5
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
500x1
550x1
600x1
650x1
675x1
675x1 YouTube - 1-21-09 elevated deadlifts
 Squats:
225x5
275x5
315x3
365x1
405x5
460x5
500x5
 Leg Extensions
 Leg Curls


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

talk about moving some weight around. nice numbers keep up the good work.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy Hanna      Look at the weight being thrown around in here!!!!!

Awesome!


----------



## Built (Jan 21, 2009)

You should see this guy in person. Dude lifts like a champion powerlifter, looks like a champion bodybuilder.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2009)

then we should have pic's....  other then you tube vid's.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 29, 2009)

*1/23/2009 – DE Bench*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Bench Press:
w/u
200x2 X8
 Standing Db OHP:
80's x5
90's x5
100's x5
105's x5
 Close-grip Bench Press:
285x5
285x5
275x5
 JM Press
155x5
165x5
135x5
 Lateral Raises
 Various grip  triceps extensions
 curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 29, 2009)

*1/27/2009 - ME Bench Press*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Dead Press (3 inches above chest):
135x5
165x5
195x5
225x3
255x3
285x3
320x1
350x1
380x1
410x1
440x1
 Bench Press:
315x6
320x5
320x5
320x4
 Dips:
body+95 x5
body+105 x6
body+110 x5
 JM Press
 extensions
 abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 29, 2009)

*1/29/2009 - Max Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Sumo Deadlifts:
225x5
275x5
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
500x1
550x1
600x1
650x1
675x1 -failed

 Squats / elevated deadlifts (alternated):
405x5 / 500x5
405x5 / 405x5
405x5 / 405x5
405x5 / 405x5
405x5 / 405x5

That was it... trashed.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 29, 2009)

katt said:


> then we should have pic's....  other then you tube vid's.



That may be possible but what do I get out of the deal?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2009)

someday i will be this hardcore


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 30, 2009)

Yesterday's 650 dead lift: YouTube - 1-27-09 650 deadlift

followed by the 675 failure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DObHMlQrmso

The 650 was a good lift but you'll notice the weight pulls me forward slightly when I separate it from the floor. It did the same thing to me on the 675 and then my hips started to fail. The instant my hips start to shake I know they're failing and that's why I ditched the lift. I don't want the stress to shift to my lower back so I just dropped it.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 2, 2009)

*2/2/2009 - Back (skipped DE squat)*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Bent-over BB Rows:
135x5
185x5
225x6
255x6
285x6
245x6
 Pull-ups:
body x6
body x5
 Lat Pull-downs:
160x8
160x8
 Db Shrugs:
125's x6
125's x6
125's x6
70's x8
70's x8
 Seated Cable Rows:
150x6
170x6
200x6
 Seated Db curls
 machine curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 3, 2009)

*2/3/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 (2)-Board Press:
w/u
185x3
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x3
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
455x1 (think the spotter assisted a little -grrr)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu8zT_CPV_8
 Bench Press:
315x5 -shoulder pain, move on
 Decline Bench Press:
315x5 -same pain, <sigh> moving along...
 Dips:
+90 x6
+95 x6
+100 x4
 JM Press:
135x8
155x8
155x8
 Triceps extensions:
2 sets, mod. weight, high reps
 Cable Lateral Raises:
35x8
40x6
 Hanging Leg Raises
 Declined Weighted Crunches
 Machine Crunches

My single pressing is strong but my shoulder doesn't like multiple reps -very annoying.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate the over cautious spotter.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 3, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I hate the over cautious spotter.



lol
I KNOW!!!  DON'T TOUCH THE FREAKING BAR!!!!

What part of 'don't touch the bar unless I call for it' is so hard to understand??? JEEEZ!!!

HULK SMASH!!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 3, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> lol
> I KNOW!!!  DON'T TOUCH THE FREAKING BAR!!!!
> 
> What part of 'don't touch the bar unless I call for it' is so hard to understand??? JEEEZ!!!
> ...



for sure. i get pissed at the kids in my weight lifting class just because you guys need a spot at 185 doesnt mean that i need a spot at 205 ya pussys. mini hulk smash


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> lol
> I KNOW!!!  DON'T TOUCH THE FREAKING BAR!!!!
> 
> What part of 'don't touch the bar unless I call for it' is so hard to understand??? JEEEZ!!!
> ...






I know!!   Its the worst when cocky cunts put on too much weight.  And they start....trying to rep it and it looks like 1 of them is benching and the other is shrugging.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 4, 2009)

*2/4/2009 - Max Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Good Mornings:
225x5
275x5
315x4
365x3
405x1
455x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
620x1
YouTube - 2-4-09 GMs
 Squats:
225x5
315x5
405x1
435x8
475x6
500x5 YouTube - 2-4-09 squats
 Leg Extensions/curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 12, 2009)

*2/9/2009 – ME Squat/deadlift*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 GM:
225
275
315
365
405
455
heavy enough... move on
 squats:
225
315
365
415x5
460x8
500x6
 GM:
315x6
315x6
 Leg Press:
2 sets heavy

Got sick... Next week I have to lay off squats.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2009)

go buy one of these.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 12, 2009)

lol

*2/12/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press, Delts, triceps, abdominals*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Bench Press (bands):
60% x1 rep X 12 sets
 Standing OHP off pins:
135x3
165x5
195x3
225x5
245x5
255x5
 Close-Grip Bench Press (bands):
285x5
300x5
315x5
 Lateral Raise (cable)
2 sets, heavy, low reps
 Triceps Extensions (cable)
5 sets heavy, low reps
 Hanging Leg Raise
 Inclined weighted sit-ups

Shoulder was killing me on the flat work, does not hurt doing OHP's...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 16, 2009)

*2/13/2009 - Dynamic Effort Squat, Back, biceps*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​

 Box Squats (ultra-wide stance)(100 lb. bands at top)
52% x2 reps X 10 sets
 Deadlifts:
315x3 reps X 5 sets
 Bent over rows:
245x8
255x8
 Lat Pull-downs:
170x8
180x8
200x8
 Seated cable rows:
200x8
210x8
220x8
 Shrugs:
125's x6
125's x6
125's x6
 Machine curls:
4 sets heavy


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 16, 2009)

*2/16/2009 - Maximum Effort Bench Press, arms*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Dead Press (4-1/2" above chest):
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x1
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
455x1 _-felt good and quick so one more..._
465x1 _-got it_
 Floor Press:
315x8
325x7
335x5
345x4
 Triceps Press-downs
3 sets, heavy, high rep
 Pec Dec
2 sets heavy 8 reps each
 camber bar curls
3 sets heavy

Best bench workout I've had in a long time. Kept the workout short but intense and kept the energy up. Not to mention I did floor presses as the main exercise for reps (hypertrophy)


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 16, 2009)

...I hope that one day my journal can look like this...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 17, 2009)

*2/17/2009 - Maximum Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Rack Pulls:
245x3
335x3
385x3
425x3
475x3
515x1
565x1
605x1
655x1
695x1
745x1
805x1 -straps
YouTube - 2-17-09 rack pulls 745, 805
 Good Mornings:
315x5
405x5
415x5
425x5
435x5
 Leg Press:
890x5
935x5
1025x5
725x10

805 is not a personal record but I'm happy with it nonetheless.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2009)

If there was an award for strongest lifter on ironmagazine.... I think you would win.


Its fun to follow your journal just to watch the insane numbers you put up daily. 


Awesome job man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Its fun to follow your journal just to watch the insane numbers you put up daily.
> 
> 
> Awesome job man.



At first I thought that maybe he forgot to include the decimal points.  

Ditto on the awesomeness, too.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 18, 2009)

jjeebus if im this stong some day ill be happy


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bomber, I'm just curious, what's your height/bodyweight? Also, have you ever competed equipped, or thought about using equipment, or do you plan on staying raw?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 26, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> Bomber, I'm just curious, what's your height/bodyweight? Also, have you ever competed equipped, or thought about using equipment, or do you plan on staying raw?



I'm 38 y/o
252 lbs.
6'-0"

I've never competed equiped but am seriously considering it. Why?


*2/22/2009 ??? Primary Back*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​
Skipped DE squat work today. My back is not a problem for me so it's really not necessary to post the exact workout. T was all done for hypertrophy.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 26, 2009)

*2/24/2009 – ME Bench Press*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Dead Press:
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
465x0 failed, couldn't get it past the stick
 Floor Press:
315x6
335x6
350x6
315x8
 Dips:
90x6
105x6
115x6
90x6
 Triceps extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 26, 2009)

*2/26/2009 - Maximum Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Good Mornings:
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x1
455x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
635xfailed
YouTube - 2 26 09 ME GMs
 Squats:
225x5
275x3
315x3
365x1
420x6
470x6
520x6
 Leg Extensions
 Pull-through
 Machine abdominal crunch


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 27, 2009)

*2/27/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Bench Press (w/ bands):
50% x2 X10
 Standing OHP:
135x5
185x5
225x5
245x5
255x5
265x5
225x5
 Lateral Raises
 JM Press:
135x8
145x8
150x6


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 2, 2009)

*3/2/2009 - Maximum Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Floor Press:
135x5
165x5
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
450x1
YouTube - 3 2 09 ME floor press
 (2)-Board Press:
315x5
335x5
355x5
365x4
 Dips:
+100x5
+110x5
+100x5
 Triceps Cable Extensions:
heavy x 8 reps X 3 sets
 Hammer curls:
heavy x 8 reps X 5 sets
 Lateral Raises
 Kneeling Crunches


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 3, 2009)

*3/2/2009 - Maximum Effort Deadlift*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Elevated Deadlift:
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
650x1
675x1
685x1
700x1
YouTube - 3 3 09 ME elevated DL
 Squats:
225x5
315x5
365x1
425x5
500x5
525x3  stopped short because I strained my right teardrop on the 4th rep

Okay, hurt my leg. It's not serious but it hurts.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok how did that bar not snap in half on the dead lifts that was nuts


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 4, 2009)

haha, my grip was failing too. Thanks man.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 4, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> I'm 38 y/o
> 252 lbs.
> 6'-0"
> 
> I've never competed equiped but am seriously considering it. Why?



Late response, but I was mostly just wondering. Your raw numbers are pretty damn good. I'm guessing you've set some state/national records in the meets you've done? Equipped I'm sure you'd set quite a few more. Training equipped would be pretty difficult without a group to train with though, especially benching .


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 12, 2009)

_Yeah, I need to start practicing with a squat suit. A bench shirt would be impossible until I find a descent partner.

Here's something: My raw numbers would have won 1st place in my weight class at the -09 Arnold Raw Comp. _


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 12, 2009)

*3/10/2009 – Maximum Effort Bench*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 (2) Board Bench Press:
w/u
230x3
260x3
290x3
320x1
350x1
380x1
410x1
440x0 Lowered it to the board and felt the shoulder in a bad way, so I bailed.
 (3) Board Bench Press:
320x5
340x5
350x5
320x3 -died
 Pec Dec:
stack x8 X3

Bad shoulder day. I hate this.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 12, 2009)

*3/12/2009 - Maximum Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Squat:
230x3
280x3
320x3
370x3
410x1
460x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
630x1 _PR_
 Reverse Hyper-Extensions
 Leg Extensions
 Pull-Throughs

Thanks God that's over.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 15, 2009)

*3/13/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Bench Press w/ bands:
55% x1 X10
 Standing OHP
185x5
195x5
225x5
245x5
255x5
265x4
 Close-grip Bench Press w/ bands:
225x5
245x5
265x5
275x5
 Lateral Raises


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2009)

*3/16/2009 - Dynamic Effort Squat, Primary Back*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Box Squat with bands:
(on box/standing with band tension x reps X sets)
245/335x2 X4
275/365x2 X1
315/395x2 X2
405x1 X1
225/305x2 X4
 Sumo Deadlifts:
315x3 X3
(add 2 bands)
315+bands x3 X3
365+bands x2 X1
315+bands x2 X1
 Bent-Over BB Rows:
245x6
265x6 X2
275x6
 Hang Cleans:
155x6 X2
 Pull-ups:
body x8
body x6
 Lat Pull-downs:
150x8 X2
 Seated Rows
160x8 X3
 Seated Rows to chin
80x8
 Db Shrugs:
130x6
125x6
120x6
115x6
110x6
80x5
 Camber Bar Curls
 Db Hammer Curls


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

what do you use for boards on the bench press?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> what do you use for boards on the bench press?



I made two different boards, a two board and a three. I just screwed a couple 2x4's together about 2 feet long for the 2 board and three together for the three.

So the two-board is 3" thick and the three is 4-1/2".

Then all I do is strap them on my chest using a braided leather belt. That way you don't have to have someone hold them there. Hell, it's hard enough to get a competent spotter, ya know?

They're at the gym but I'll take a pic tomorrow for you.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG!!!  You AND your workouts are INSANE!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> I made two different boards, a two board and a three. I just screwed a couple 2x4's together about 2 feet long for the 2 board and three together for the three.
> 
> So the two-board is 3" thick and the three is 4-1/2".
> 
> ...



cool, i need to do this.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> cool, i need to do this.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 17, 2009)

*3/17/2009 - Maximum Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Dead Press:
135x3
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
450x1
470x1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9axGTis0qQE
 Board Press:
(3) board:
315x5
(2) board:
335x5
345x5
No board:
315x6
 Dips:
body+90x5
body+100x5
body+110x5
body+45x8
 Front Delt Raises
 Lateral Delt Raises
 Triceps Cable Extensions
 Hanging Leg Raises
 Weighted inclined Crunches


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's the new vid of the 470 press:
YouTube - 3 17 09 ME deadpress


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> _Yeah, I need to start practicing with a squat suit. A bench shirt would be impossible until I find a descent partner.
> 
> Here's something: My raw numbers would have won 1st place in my weight class at the -09 Arnold Raw Comp. _



THAT would have been a treat to see! DAMN!



HeavyBomber said:


> Here's the new vid of the 470 press:
> YouTube - 3 17 09 ME deadpress



Ohh, I can't wait to get home to see that!

I see you're still tearing the place up, HB. You cutting at the moment, or staying put at 250 for now?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 17, 2009)

Staying put at between 245 and 250ish. I flirted with bulking up and competing in the 275 weight class but I've backed off that just because I've had too many other things to deal with lately.
Besides, starting April I'm going to cut back to 235ish. At this point and at this age I'm hesitant to become much heavier. The fat just doesn't want to come off very easy ya know? Well it comes off but the muscle doesn't much wanna stay either.


Thanks for stopping in


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 18, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> OMG!!!  You AND your workouts are INSANE!!!



I try.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

YOU pulled the age card? HAH! You just WAIT!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 18, 2009)

Built said:


> YOU pulled the age card? HAH! You just WAIT!



Yes I pulled it. I have freaking aches and pains everywhere -never used to... I don't want to get older whaaa


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> I don't want to get older whaaa



No one does, but the alternative is far worse.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> No one does, but the alternative is far worse.



IDK, immortality sounds good 

I know man... it sucks though. I just need better pain killers.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

There's a bumper-sticker for you:

"Age is just a number - but you'll need better painkillers."


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 26, 2009)

Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD

*3/20/2009 – DE bench, Deltoids, arms*

*3/21/2009 – primary back -skipped DE squat work*

*3/23/2009 – ME bench press*​


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 26, 2009)

*3/26/2009 - Maximum Effort Squat, Primary lower*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Sumo Stance Rack Pulls:
245x3
290x3
335x3
380x3
425x3
470x3
515x1
560x1
605x1
650x1
700x1
750x1
785x1 (straps)
 Squats:
225x5
315x5
365x3
415x5
500x8
500x6
 Good Mornings:
315x6
315x6
 Leg Press:
3 sets of 6 reps -heavy
 Leg Extensions
 Leg curls


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dam HB-
I dunno wether to get inspired...or go shudder in a dark corner after reading your workouts.
Seriously, dude...wow. GJ!


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2009)

Isn't it just NUTS - the dude is insanely strong, but CUT. 

Crazyiness.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit........I just can't even imagine lifting some of those numbers.  That is beastly as hell.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats Hot!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Dam HB-
> I dunno wether to get inspired...or go shudder in a dark corner after reading your workouts.
> Seriously, dude...wow. GJ!



Be inspired please...

Really man, I've achieve a certain level but it's frustrating because making gains is so much harder. Hell it's a constant battle just to maintain let alone make gains. I need to figure out how to take what I have to the next level. That's where powerlifting/building comes in. As long as I have lifting goals to work for it keeps me focused. My current numbers are my benchmarks, if I improve on them I know I'm making gains. The problem is if I lose focus for just one instance I regress. 
I also have the problem of being so self-focused that I tend to neglect those around me. This is a major problem in my personal life.
It would probably be best if I learn to be content with myself for now... IDK.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 29, 2009)

*3/27/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press, Primary Delts/Triceps*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Bench Press with bands:
60% x1 X10
 Standing Over Head Press off Rack:
185x5
205x5
225x5
235x5
250x5
 Push Press with Hang Clean:
155x6
185x6
205x6
 JM Press:
155x6
185x6
 Front/Lateral Raises
 Triceps Extensions


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

I choose...Inspired!
I know what you mean about plateaus. 
I'm back at a square one, from the begining rebuild. My weights suck balls. I think maybe I'm expecting too much too soon of myself? I'm just hoping my brain can change gears and let the strength come back...if that makes any sense....
here's my deal: i'm gonna keep coming back and trying to catch up with you..among others here...and you keep pushing to keep me back in your wake.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> here's my deal: i'm gonna keep coming back and trying to catch up with you..among others here...and you keep pushing to keep me back in your wake.



Burner, you and I are so far back in his wake that we can't even see his boat.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner, you and I are so far back in his wake that we can't even see his boat.


hes uh...a pretty big frigg'n boat, amigo!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 30, 2009)

lol, thanks 

*3/30/2009 - Dynamic Effort Squat, Primary back*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Super-Set Box Squat with bands/Sumo Dead Lifts:
box squats: 60% x1 X8
Dead Lifts: 50% x1 X6
 HB Rows:
315x8
315x6
315x5
 Bent-Over BB Rows:
250x6
260x6
225x6
 Pull-ups:
body x5
 Lat Pull-Downs:
180x8
160x8
150x6
 Seated Cable Rows:
180x6
150x8
 Db Shrugs
125's x8
120's x8
115's x8
70's x8
 Various Biceps Curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 31, 2009)

*3/31/2009 - Maximum Effort Squat, Primary back*
Eastlake Athletic Club, Elkhart, IN​
 Dead Press at chest height (full ROM):
135x3
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
 Bench Press:
315x5
335x5
350x5
315x5
 Decline Bench Press:
315x5
335x5
315x5
 Db Press (stretch pause, DOGCRAPP style):
100's x8
90's x8
 JM Press:
135x8
 Lateral Raises, One Arm Raises
 Triceps Cable Extensions
 Hanging Leg Raises
 Kneeling Crunches


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 31, 2009)

Hell Yeah Lol

Hulk Smash!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> *3/31/2009 - Maximum Effort Squat, Primary back*
> Dead Press at chest height (full ROM):
> Bench Press:
> Decline Bench Press:
> ...



  So where are the squats?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL oops -supposed to be bench press


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 13, 2009)

I've taken a full week off. Going to start with max effort bench press today.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 13, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> I've taken a full week off. Going to start with max effort bench press today.



Go for it! Piece of cake for u!
mmm cake lol


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 13, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Go for it! Piece of cake for u!
> mmm cake lol



I did 
I'm trying to hold my carbs down and you're talkin' about cake. jeez.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 13, 2009)

*4/13/2009 - Maximum Effort Bench*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Floor Press:
135x8
165x5
195x5
225x3
260x3
290x1
320x1
350x1
380x1
410x1
440x1
450x1 YouTube - 4 13 09 450lb floor press
 Bench Press:
340x5
350x3 too heavy (wanted 5)
325x5
315x5
 Dips:
+100x5
+90x5
 Flat Db Press:
95's x6
90's x8
85's x10
 Abdominal stuff
 Front Raises
 Hammer curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2009)

*4/14/2009 - Maximum Effort Deadlift/Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 DeadLifts (sumo):
225x3
315x3
365x1
405x1
455x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
655x1
675x1 Age 30+ PR YouTube - 4-14-09 Max Effort Deadlifts
 Squats:
225x5
315x3
365x1
420x6
460x5
510x5
 Leg Extensions
 Pull-Thrus


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

I send your vids around to my friends to either cut them down or give them goals, depending upon my mood. 

Those deads, the thing is, you stand there like a perfect "X" and then crank out deadlifts I've only ever seen fatass powerlifters (and I'm not hating on the fatass powerlifters, some of them are my bestest buddies) hammer out. 

Lifts like a powerlifter, looks like a bodybuilder... DAMN!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> I send your vids around to my friends to either cut them down or give them goals, depending upon my mood.



I had a guy on another forum tell me my pulls look awkward and that I should pull in my stance a little... I started to think about it and then I noticed he was 18 years old. 



> Those deads, the thing is, you stand there like a perfect "X" and then crank out deadlifts I've only ever seen fatass powerlifters (and I'm not hating on the fatass powerlifters, some of them are my bestest buddies) hammer out.
> 
> Lifts like a powerlifter, looks like a bodybuilder... DAMN!



I'll hate on 'em... lose some freaking weight, there are weight classes for a reason ya know? -jeez.

Thankyou for the compliments


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


>



 Thankyou.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> I send your vids around to my friends to either cut them down or give them goals, depending upon my mood.
> 
> Those deads, the thing is, you stand there like a perfect "X" and then crank out deadlifts I've only ever seen fatass powerlifters (and I'm not hating on the fatass powerlifters, some of them are my bestest buddies) hammer out.
> 
> Lifts like a powerlifter, looks like a bodybuilder... DAMN!





Um, the "X" thing... (prepare for deep thought)...

_The universal properties and structural integrity of a triangle intrigues me???

i.e.
What makes a triangle so strong?

Easy:
The moments at each vertex are negated by opposing moments from the other members.

So, if a triangle is sufficient to the load placed upon it, it cannot be collapsed.

IDK if this even really applies to weight lifting but the contemplation flows through my mind every time I line up with my sumo stance. It works for me._

So whaddaya think about that? lol


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Some of those numbers are just unbelievable...I've never seen anything close to it at any gym I've ever been to.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 22, 2009)

*4/20/2009 – Pre-Meet Max Effort Bench Press, Primary chest*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 (2)-board Press:
upto 405x1
 Bench Press:
315x5
335x3
315x5
 Db Press:
140's x6
120's x6
110's x6
95's x6 -dogg crap
80's x6 -dogg crap
 Various triceps Extensions
 Abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 22, 2009)

*4/21/2009 – Pre-Meet Max Effort Squat, Primary lower*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 GM:
upto 600x1
 Squats:
315x3
365x1
410x6
460x5
500x4
 Leg Press
moderate weight x 3 sets


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 22, 2009)

so your doing a powerlifting meet?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 23, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> so your doing a powerlifting meet?



Yes, on Saturday. It's a meet that I'm putting on at the local gym.

Here's the link if you're interested: HeavyBomber Powerlifting Home Page


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 24, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> Yes, on Saturday. It's a meet that I'm putting on at the local gym.
> 
> Here's the link if you're interested: HeavyBomber Powerlifting Home Page



Well congratulations and good luck!!!!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 24, 2009)

Did some light recovery lifting yesterday. The meet is tomorrow. I have 12 paid, four of which are women. Three are driving more than 100 miles...

I expect that I'll probably have three or four more sign up at weigh in. It should be a good meet. Oh yeah, I have eight deadlifters which is quite rare.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds good! That'd be fun to watch, I know you have to be excited.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 24, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Sounds good! That'd be fun to watch, I know you have to be excited.



I am 

I'll video the whole thing, break it down into manageable clips and youtube some.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 25, 2009)

*4/25/2009 - Midwest Springtime Classic, Push/Pull Meet*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Bench Press (raw):
350
410
440
 DeadLift (Inzer Z-suit):
610
650
675


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! Very nice, great job!
So howd the meet go overall?  Cant wait to see the vids


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 26, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Wow! Very nice, great job!
> So howd the meet go overall?  Cant wait to see the vids



Thank you 

The meet was awesome! A lot of energy and enthusiasm and from what I could tell the lifters all felt good and excited. We had well over fifty spectators and a lot of people just looking in to see what all the commotion was about.

I will be posting vids on my site and in my log soon.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's my deadlifts:
YouTube - 4-25-2009 Deadlifts

675 was rough. The problem was not my lockout strength, it was the fact I was losing my grip and was going to drop it.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 29, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> Here's my deadlifts:
> YouTube - 4-25-2009 Deadlifts
> 
> 675 was rough. The problem was not my lockout strength, it was the fact I was losing my grip and was going to drop it.


 That was sick! Nice job!


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 7, 2009)

Thanks 

...and here are my last two bench presses at the meet:
410 lbs.
440 lbs.

The 440 probably wouldn't have passed at another meet because my pause was nonexistent and my butt came off the bench but my lifts didn't count towards any awards so they let it go.

YouTube - Midwest Springtime Classic -HB Bench Press


----------



## Built (May 7, 2009)

Kinda nice when you get to slip in a dirty lift 

They're still freaking heavy presses, bud. I've never seen anybody at the gyms I train out of throwing that kind of iron around!


----------



## rantorcha (May 8, 2009)

MAN ALIVE, you are strong!  By the way, I love the title of your journal.  Great stuff.  Shows the real attitude behind your dedication.


----------



## Built (May 8, 2009)

HeavyBomber's the real deal. I've met him in person and he's easily got the best-looking physique I've ever seen - he stays fairly lean even through his bulks. 

HB is what happens when you train like a powerlifter, and eat like a bodybuilder. Powerbuilding. It's a superior way to train.


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 9, 2009)

Built said:


> HeavyBomber's the real deal. I've met him in person and he's easily got the best-looking physique I've ever seen - he stays fairly lean even through his bulks.
> 
> HB is what happens when you train like a powerlifter, and eat like a bodybuilder. Powerbuilding. It's a superior way to train.



Oh please, "the best-looking physique" you've ever seen? lol That's awful hard to believe.
I do try to stay lean through my bulks, or rather I try to get stronger while maintaining my status in the 242 weight class.

You are definitely correct about powerbuilding.  There is no doubt about that.


----------



## Built (May 9, 2009)

In person, in the flesh, bar none, the best. 

On youtube, painted up and prepped is one thing. You walk around in good condition all year. 

Fellas, you want the look of power and strength all year without the bloated see-food bulk? Watch this guy and do what he does.


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 11, 2009)

*5/11/2009 - Max Effort Squat*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Rack Pulls:
245
335
425
500
550
600
650
700
750
800 -straps
 Squats:
warm-ups
410x5
455x5
500x5
 GMs:
315x8
315x8
 Leg Press


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 12, 2009)

*5/12/2009 - Back*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 BB Rows:
225x8
245x8
275x6
225x5
 Pull-ups
body x8
body x6
 Pull-downs:
170x6
160x6
 Seated rows:
200x8
190x8
 Db Shrugs:
125's x6
120's x6
110's x6
75's x8
 hammer curls
 db curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 21, 2009)

*5/18/2009 – Max Effort Squat, Primary lower*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Dead Lift:
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
655
 Squats:
500x8
ouch -pulled my left teardrop -not serious but needed to stop
 GoodMornings:
315x8
345x8
295x8

I did dead lifts out in the main room. Every dude in there was left questioning his own net worth.


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 21, 2009)

*5/19/2009 – Dynamic Effort Bench, Primary delts, triceps*
Gold's Gym, Crofton, MD​

 Bench Press
51% 225x1 X10
 Close-Grip BP with Chains:
275x6 X3
 Arnold Presses:
55's x6
45's x6
35's x6
 JM Press:
135x10
 Various triceps extensions
 Biceps cable curls


----------



## Seanp156 (May 21, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> I did dead lifts out in the main room. Every dude in there was left questioning his own net worth.



... Being a PL training in a commercial gym has it's moments... Even squatting just 400-450, people often just stare/watch... Sometimes it's kind of annoying. 

BTW, I remember reading a while back you use a braided leather belt to strap boards to your when you do board presses... I train alone too, and I need to start doing board presses. Do you even find the boards slide towards your face when you arch? I think I probably arch more than you do, so that might be a bigger problem for me. Also, what size belt do you use? Is is big enough to work with upwards of 4 boards?

Another method I've heard of is screwing a bolt in the bottom board, and clipping it with a carbiner to your belt, but then it seemed like it'd be a little wobbly... I guess I could use both


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 21, 2009)

Hey dude,
Yeah squatting gets attn too and YES it is VERY annoying which is why I went out there. Usually I try to be low-key but for some reason I decided to feed off of the annoyance and show all the BB'ers what lifting is all about.

IDK, the belt I use is long, probably a 46-48 so yeah, it would work with four or even five boards. With that many it may become unstable, idk. You may have to use 2x6's instead of 2x4's.
Normally I don't have a problem with them sliding up but like you've observed I don't have a huge arch, so again, IDK.lol

So basically, I'm a real help huh? lol
Thanks man.


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 22, 2009)

*5/22/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Dead Press (3 inches above chest):
135
185
225
255
285
320
350
380
410
440
460
 Bench Press:
315x6
335x5
315x6
 Db Press (doggcrapp stretch pause):
70's x8
65's x8
60's x8
 JM Press:
135x6
155x6
 front/later raises
 triceps press-downs


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 27, 2009)

*5/26/2009 - Max Effort Squat/Deadlift*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 GM:
225
275
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
635 failed
 Squat (wide):
225x5
315x5
365x1
405x5
460x6
500x5 failed on last
 Leg Press:
4 set heavy to near failure
 Leg Extenions
 Reverse-hypers


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> ... Being a PL training in a commercial gym has it's moments... Even squatting just 400-450, people often just stare/watch... Sometimes it's kind of annoying.



Try being a chick and squatting a plate a side below parallel. 

Trust me - you're both amateurs when it comes to getting stared at.


----------



## gtbmed (May 29, 2009)

It's people like you that really motivate me to get stronger.  I might eventually want to compete in some PL competitions, but I'm far off right now.

I'm currently on Starr's program but after the gains start to level off and I get more experienced with the lifts, I'm going to move on to a Westside-style program like yours.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks man 

*6/1/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 (2)-Board Bench Press:
230
260
290
320
350
380
410
440
450
 Bench Press:
320x6
340x6
320x6
 Arnold Press:
45's x8
40's x8
 JM Press:
145x6
145x6
 Db Bench Press (DC):
80's x10
70's x10
70's x7
 Pec Dec
 Front/Lateral Raises
 Triceps Extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 2, 2009)

*6/2/2009 - Max Effort Squat/Deadlift*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Rack Pulls:
245
335
385
425
500
550
600
650
700
750
815 -straps
 Squats:
w/u sets
415x6
455x6
500x5 failed on 6th
 Leg Extensions:
heavy/volume
 Pull-Throughs
heavy/volume


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 18, 2009)

*6/16/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Dead Press:
315
345
375
405
445
460 failed
 Bench Press:
325x5
345x5
315x5
 Dips:
+80 x5
+70 x5
+60 x5
 Incline Db Press (DC):
75's x8
65's x8
55's x8
 front/lateral raises
 JM Press
 triceps extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 18, 2009)

*6/17/2009 - Max Effort Squat/Deadlift*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 3" Elevated Deadlift:
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
655
705 legs shaky but kept it moving
 Squats:
410x5
455x5
500x5


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 20, 2009)

*6/19/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press
6/20/2009 - Dynamic Effort Squat*


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm glad to see you haven't been crushed yet.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 22, 2009)

*6/22/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press, Primary Chest, Secondary Deltoids/Triceps*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Bench Press:
225
255
285
315
345
375
405
435 -butt came up a little again. Need to fix this.
 Db Bench Press:
120's x6
120's x6
120's x5
 Dips:
+45x5
+70x5
+90x5
 PecDec
 JM Press
155x6
170x5
145x5 failed
 Triceps Press-downs


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 23, 2009)

*6/23/2009 - Max Effort Squat/Deadlift, Primary legs*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 GM:
225
275
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
 Squats:
410x5
470x6
515x5
 Leg Extensions
 Leg Curls
 Abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jun 30, 2009)

*6/25/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN
*6/26/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Squat/Deadlift*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN
*6/29/2009 - Max. Effort Bench Press*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Floor Press:
135
185
225
255
285
315
365
390
415
450
 Bench Press:
320x5
335x5
350x4
 Dips (benches)
 Db Press (DC)
 JM Press
 Triceps Extensions
 Hammer Curls
 Abdominals


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

Just checking to make sure you weren't slacking.    Huge weights.  Intense workouts.      Carry on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 1, 2009)

i'm sorry I didn't find this journal sooner, I'm gonna have to keep an eye on this one.

there is some massive lifting going on in here, kind of makes me feel small


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

*7/1/2009 - Max Effort Squat/Deadlift, Primary legs*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 GM:
225
275
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
640
 Squats:
405x1
460x6
500x5
 Leg Press
3sets heavy -very effective today
 Pull-thrus

Freaked everybody out today. On my first attempt at 500lb. squats I got into my stance with difficulty and the bar started moving back and was throwing me off balance so I dumped it from the full standing position rather than falling backward. BIG FREAKING CRASH when it hit the supports, bounced a few times and EVERYBODY from the front desk came running! Then... they saw who it was and just walked back LOL.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 6, 2009)

*7/6/2009 - GPP -Tire flipping*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 Tire Flipping:
small tire: 4x 25 yards
large tire: Same

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92cX0mDTRpc


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2009)

That is such a great way to train. Sadly, the biggest tires in Vancouver are on parked Hummers that nobody can afford to drive anymore. Heh. You make it look easy. 

In other news... I finally got that Inzer!  Juggernaut and nkira bought it for me for my birthday, the sweeties. 

It gets its maiden voyage tonight... wish me luck!


----------



## nkira (Jul 6, 2009)

<walks into the thread & Parks Ass>....

I have seen HB's YT channel, damn!, he's like a super-jacked guy!

HB, You have a amazing body.....in a non homo way....just for the record...


----------



## nkira (Jul 6, 2009)

No way, not good enough.... We request a vid....



Built said:


> That is such a great way to train. Sadly, the biggest tires in Vancouver are on parked Hummers that nobody can afford to drive anymore. Heh. You make it look easy.
> 
> In other news... I finally got that Inzer!  Juggernaut and nkira bought it for me for my birthday, *the sweeties. *
> 
> It gets its maiden voyage tonight... wish me luck!


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2009)

Soon, soon. 

HB was the one who suggested the Inzer. It only seemed appropriate to mention it here. 

Squatted two doubles with 175 - the heaviest I've squatted since I hurt my back about four years ago.


----------



## nkira (Jul 7, 2009)

HB knows his stuff.....

Built, Now that you have the Inzer support, You plan on routinely going heavy with the squats?




Built said:


> Soon, soon.
> 
> *HB was the one who suggested the Inzer*. It only seemed appropriate to mention it here.
> 
> Squatted two doubles with 175 - the heaviest I've squatted since I hurt my back about four years ago.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2009)

still waiting for an RDL video.....


----------



## Built (Jul 7, 2009)

nkira, more in the fall when I bulk, but yeah. Gotta try conjugated periodization soon. HB's been a constant shining example of what that style of training can do. 

Jugg, soon...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2009)

I may be buying on an Inzer belt too. Very cool design.


----------



## nkira (Jul 7, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2009)

similiar to her but bigger waist size (duh)


----------



## nkira (Jul 8, 2009)

I know that, I meant what thickness, 10mm or 13mm?



juggernaut said:


> similiar to her but bigger waist size (duh)


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2009)

10


----------



## nkira (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought you'll go with 13mm.......


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2009)

why's that? I'm a bber, not a powerlifter. Isnt that overkill?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 8, 2009)

I use a 10mm for deadlifts, and a 13mm for squats... It's easier for me to deadlift with a 10mm.


----------



## nkira (Jul 8, 2009)

10mm Vs 13mm, hardly any difference if considered from size POV, any ways my experience with belts is very limited....just wanted to know the reason behind the various belt sizes.

Care to elaborate a bit? 




juggernaut said:


> why's that? I'm a bber, not a powerlifter. Isnt that overkill?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 13, 2009)

Built said:


> In other news... I finally got that Inzer!  Juggernaut and nkira bought it for me for my birthday, the sweeties.
> 
> It gets its maiden voyage tonight... wish me luck!



AWESOME! The pink one?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 14, 2009)

*7/14/2009 - Max Effort Squat/Deadlift, Primary legs*
Fit Stop Gym, Granger, IN​
 1/4 Rack Squats:
245
335
385
425
515
565
605
650
700
750
805
 GMs:
335x8
385x8
335x8
 Leg Press:
couldn't do them because of nerve pain in my left hip -very prohibitive.
Leg Extensions
Leg curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 7, 2009)

*11/30/09 - 12/06/09: off*


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 7, 2009)

Going to train today. I'm feeling really out of the gym mentality -no enthusiasm whatsoever. But I'll go and we'll see.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 7, 2009)

*12/9/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*


 (3)-Board Bench Press:
135
165
195
235
265
295
325
355
385
415
445
475 All-time PR
 Bench Press:
350x6
325x6
 Db Bench Press:
125's x6
65's x6 flared, stretch pause
 JM Press:
145x6
135x6
 lateral raises
 Db Hammer curls
 abdominal stuff

This proves a week break is good.

...and you don't even have to feel like it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2009)

Where did you go?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 8, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> Where did you go?



I didn't go anywhere. Why?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2009)

HeavyBomber said:


> I didn't go anywhere. Why?



You hadn't posted here for ~5 months.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 9, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> You hadn't posted here for ~5 months.



Ohyeah lol well quite frankly I get bored with these boards after awhile. I have a lot going on.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 9, 2009)

*12/8/2009 - Max Effort Squat/DeadLift*

 Sumo DeadLift:
225
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
655
 Squats:
225
315
365
405x6
455x5
 Reverse hypers:
4 sets of 8-12 reps
 Leg Extensions:
4 sets of 8-12 reps

Although after a two week lay-off my deadlifts were fairly strong, my squats were very lacking. Not bad though.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 10, 2009)

*12/10/2009 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press*

 (2) Banded Bench Press:
55% x1 X12 sets
 (2) Banded Close grips:
315x5
275x5
250x5
 lateral/front raises
 triceps extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 16, 2009)

*12/16/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*

 Floor Press:
work-up
405
435
 Bench Press:
335x6
350x5
320x5
 Db Press:
130s x7
110s x6
 JM Press
 front raises
 db curls
 triceps extensions

Not a progression day but a good effort nonetheless.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's the vid of the 475 lb. (3)-bd. Press back on the 9th...

YouTube - 12-9-2009_ME_board_press.wmv


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 22, 2009)

*12/22/2009 - ME Bench*

 Dead Press:
work up
315
345
375
405
440
460
475 failed
 Dips
+100 x5
+100 x5
+90 x5
+70 x5
+50 x5
 Db Press (flared, stretch pause):
70's x6
60's x6
 Pec Dec thing:
2 sets
 Triceps Extensions
 Db Curls
 Concentration curls
 Abdominal work

I moved the 475 press but I screwed up and it shifted out of position on me. I think I may have pressed it otherwise.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 26, 2009)

*12/26/2009 - Dynamic Squat, back*

 Box squats (14" box):
320 (50% of max) x2 reps X10 sets
275 (43% of max) x1 rep X3 sets
 BB Rows:
245x6
265x6
285x5
265x6
245x6
 Pull-ups:
body x8
body x5
 Lat Pull-downs:
3 sets top failure
 Seated Cable Rows:
3 sets to failure
 Db Shrugs:
light to heavy and back[
 Db Curls:
a bunch


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you feel like the box squats do anything?  For me I tried doing the dynamic squats but I never felt like I got anything out of them.  I did like doing dynamic deadlifts though.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 28, 2009)

*12/28/2009 - Max Effort Bench Press*

 Dead Press (rack lock-out from 3" above chest):
135
185
225
255
285
315
345
375
415
455
475
 Bench Press:
325x6
335x6
315x6
 Incline Db Press (flared, stretch pause):
110's x6
85's x6
75's x6
65's x6
 Front Raises with kettleball)
 Lateral Raises
 Hammer Curls
 Triceps Extensions
 Kneeling Crunches
 Hanging Leg Raise
 Machine Crunches


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 28, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> Do you feel like the box squats do anything?  For me I tried doing the dynamic squats but I never felt like I got anything out of them.  I did like doing dynamic deadlifts though.



I like doing dynamic deads too.

Yes, box squats have been very beneficial for me. The benefits I see are threefold:
1.) Hip flexibility.
When I first started squatting with a wide stance I couldn't even begin to get parallel without my back rounding and my knees buckling inward. It took awhile, but after several months I became flexible enough to hit depth without busting form.
2.) Explosiveness and lockout strength.
I use bands or chains and like benching I have become very strong from mid way up to lock-out.
3.) Practice.
Like any sport, you have to practice to become good. Box squats are really a training exercise. They train your body to perform the squat with efficiency and that has certainly been the case for me.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 29, 2009)

*12/29/2009*

I totally kicked my ass tonight. It was a good one.

*Max Effort Squat, primary lower*

 Rack Pulls:
245
295
335
385
425
475
515
565
605
655
695
745
785 -straps
 Squats (wide):
225
275
315
415x6
455x6
500x6 failed on 6th
 GMs:
275x8
315x6
225x8
 Leg Extensions
 Pull-throughs

Hurtin' now.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 2, 2010)

*1/2/2010 - DE bench, delts, triceps*

 Bench Press + one band:
42%+1 band x1 X10
 Close-Grip BP + one band:
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
 JM Press:
155x6
135x6
 cable lateral raises
 kettleball front raises
 rear raises


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 4, 2010)

*1/3/2010 - Back, biceps*

 BB Rows:
185x6
225x6
245x6
275x6
295x5
225x8
 Pull-Ups
 Pull-Downs (various grips)
 Seated Cable Rows
 High Cable Rows
 Db Shrugs
 Machine Concentration Curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 4, 2010)

*1/4/2010 - MaxEffort Bench Press*

 Rack Lockout:
225
275
315
345
375
405
435
465
500
 Bench Press:
315x5
350x5
315x5
 Db Flies (DC Stretch Pause):
75's x8
65's x8
60's x8
 Triceps Extensions
 Machine Flies
 Kneeling crunches
 Hanging leg Raises
 Weighted sit-ups


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 5, 2010)

Injured my right pec pressing that 500 lb'er. 
It's a small tear of some sort in the muscle. It's not a connective tissue injury so I'm hoping with a couple weeks rest it will be fine. At the moment I think a push-up is even out of the question. It hurts.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 5, 2010)

*1/5/2010 - Max Effort Squat/DL*

 Dead Lift (sumo):
225
315
365
405
455
495
545
585
635
675 =PR
 Squat (wide)
225
315x8
405x6
455x6
500x4 failed on 5th
 Reverse-Hypers

I equaled a personal best but I'm a little disappointed because I'm in a bulk and am 10 lbs heavier.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 12, 2010)

*1/12/2010 - Max Effort Squat*

 GM:
225
275
315
365
405
455
500
545
600
 Squat:
405x8
 Leg Press
3 sets

Pec still hurts a little but definitely healing up well. Tonight's 600 GM fel way too heavy and I swayed a little back and forth on the walk out -tweaked my back a little. It's fine but I decided to fore go more heavy squats in favor of leg presses.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 15, 2010)

*1/14/2010 - DE squat, back*

 Box squats (2 bands):
45% x2 X10
 BB Rows:
185x6
225x6
255x6
285x6
315x4
225x5
 One-arm rows:
110x6
105x6
100x6
 Bent-over Db Row:
75's x6
75's x6
 Lat pull-downs
4 sets
 Seated cable rows:
2 sets
 Db Shrugs
 Hammer curls
 Concentration curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, since my little pectoral injury -no presses.
*1/15/2010 - abs, delts, triceps*

Hanging leg raise, weighted crunches, weighted sit-ups

JM Press, extensions

Front raises, side raises


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 18, 2010)

*1/18/2010 - ME Bench Press*

 3-board press:
135x5
185x5
225x3
255x3
285x2
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
470x1
 Weighted Dips
+70 x3 -felt pec pain: stopped
+35 x1 -still felt it: stopped
 machine flies
 Db flies
 JM Press
155x8
185x8
145x8
 Extensions
 side laterals
 front raises
 db curls

Didn't feel any pectoral pain throughout the max effort sets but I didn't want to push my luck so I decided to do dips instead of more barbell presses. Surprisingly I felt the pain slightly on the dips so I lightened it up but it was still there so I tried flies and had no problem.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 19, 2010)

*1/19/2010 - ME Squat/DL, lower*

 Deep 1/4 rack squats:
225
315
405
455
500
550
600
650
700
 Sumo Deadlifts:
315x5
405x5
500x5
500x5
500x5
 Leg Press
a lot x 3 sets of 8 reps


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 25, 2010)

*1/23/2010 - Back*
*skipped DE squat - short on time

 HB rows / Bent over rows
 pull-ups / Lat pull-downs
 Seated rows
 Db shrugs


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 26, 2010)

*1/25/2010 - Max Effort Bench Press, primary pressing structure*

 Floor Press:
225x3
255x3
285x3
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
435xfailed
 Bench Press:
315x6
335x4
320x4
 Flat Db Press:
110's x6
95's x6 -flared
70's x8 -flared, stretch pause
 JM Press:
160x6
140x6
 lateral / front raises
 triceps extensions
 abdominal stuff

Weak max effort today and sub-par benching altogether.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> *1/23/2010 - Back*
> 
> *skipped DE squat - short on time
> HB rows / Bent over rows
> ...


 
hey, I know this isn't the focus of your workouts, but what kind of weights are you using on these?  I'm just trying to get an idea of what different people do for their accessory work. thanks.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 26, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> hey, I know this isn't the focus of your workouts, but what kind of weights are you using on these?  I'm just trying to get an idea of what different people do for their accessory work. thanks.



um, let's see...

BB rows:
185x6
225x6
265x6
295x5
225x5

Pull-ups:
body x6
body x5

Pull-downs:
150x8
160x8

Seated rows:
210x6
190x6
180x6

Db Shrugs with a couple second hold at top:
150's x5
130's x 5
110's x5
90's x5

I can handle a lot of weight and volume with my back. It's definately my strongest muscle group... well not counting my glutes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> um, let's see...
> 
> BB rows:
> 185x6
> ...


 
well, you didn't have to list everything, but thanks anyway.  I was mainly interested in the rep ranges you use for your accessory stuff, and it appears you stay heavy and low rep with them.  Is this stuff to failure, or just heavy and you stop at 5 or 6 reps regardless?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty much to failure or at least until I feel like I can't do another successful rep.

My routine is nothing more than Westside conjugate periodization combined with the old MAX-OT hypertrophy oriented principles.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 28, 2010)

*1/26/2010 - Max Effort Squat/DL, lower*

 Rack Pulls (below knee)
225
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
650
700 * pulled some tendons in my underhand bicep/forearm -ouch.

 Squats:
315x5
405x6
445x6 (one band each side)
445x6 (one band each side)
 Leg Press
3 sets -heavy
 Leg extensions / curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 28, 2010)

*1/28/2010 - Dynamic Effort Bench Press, deltoids, triceps*

 Bench Press (one band each side):
200x1 X12 sets
 Front/Lateral Raises
 Various Triceps Extensions


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 29, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Yeah it's pretty much to failure or at least until I feel like I can't do another successful rep.
> 
> My routine is nothing more than Westside conjugate periodization combined with the old MAX-OT hypertrophy oriented principles.



I believe Louie recommends doing assistance work to failure or near failure anyway.

Those are some strong deadlifts man.  It's unfortunate that you've been injured at a few points though.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 31, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I believe Louie recommends doing assistance work to failure or near failure anyway.
> 
> Those are some strong deadlifts man.  It's unfortunate that you've been injured at a few points though.



Yeah, the injuries keep doggin' on me but the tendon pull in my bicep was just stupidity on my part. I have been doing a lot of deadlifts lately and I worked biceps the day before I attempted those heavy rack pulls. I knew I need to give it a rest but I kept pounding and that's what I get.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 1, 2010)

*2/1/2010 - ME Bench Press*

 Floor Press:
225
255
285
315
345
375
410 - Damnit, pain in that torn pec area again... stopped
 Bench Press:
315x6
340x6
325x2, 315x4
 Db Press:
120's x3 -OUCH! bicep tendon pain -no go. must go lighter
90's x6
80's x6 stretch pause
 Front/lateral raises
 JM Presses:
165x8
145x8
135x6
 Triceps cable extensions
 Abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 2, 2010)

*2/2/2010 - Max Effort Squat, primary lower body*

 Good Mornings:
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x1
455x1
500x1
550x1
600x1
640x1  couldn't re-rack it -went back down on pins
 Wide stance Squats:
315x5
365x1
405x6
455x6
500x5 -failed on 6th
 Good Mornings:
275x6
315x6
315x5 failure
 Leg Press:
3 sets of 6 reps near failure
 Leg Extensions
3 sets to failure
 Reverse-Hypers
3 sets to failure

Limped out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Limped out.



  Well done.

WRT the pec and bicep issues, do you have a history of problems or is this a recent development?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 3, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Well done.
> 
> WRT the pec and bicep issues, do you have a history of problems or is this a recent development?



Thanks man. 
No, both are a recent development. As much as it hurts me to say, I need to back off the max effort stuff for a while and heal these pesky injuries. Hate it, hate, it hate it!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2010)

*3/15/2010 - M.E. Squat/DL*

 Sumo Dead Lift:
235
325
375
415
460
510
560
610
630 failed miserably
 Good Mornings:
225x5
275x5
working sets:
315x5
365x5
405x5
 Leg Extensions:
Heavy 4 sets of 10 reps
 Front Squats:
185x6
225x6
185x6
 Reverse Hyper-extensions:
3 sets -difficult

Bodyweight: 238 lbs.

*Diet:*

Calories: 3,517

Fat: 163g - 42%
Carb: 106g - 12%
Protein: 387g - 46%


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2010)

How's the pec?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2010)

Built said:


> How's the pec?



Hi 

The pec is fine but soon after that happened my right wrist started killing me, and then I pulled my bicep and a bunch of tendons doing a heavy rack pull.

Now, 5 weeks later, after talking 3-4 weeks off everything is back in working order for now but I am weeeeaaak, and it's messing with my head. I was on a roll and then BAM, a series of injuries, and I get set back... blah.


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2010)

Blah. It comes right back and you know it. I put my back out a few weeks ago and had to lay off everything. Now my knees don't hurt. It would appear I was overdue for a rest. You too methinks.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2010)

*3/16/2010 - M.E. Bench Press*

 Bench Press:
135
165
195
225
255
285
315
345
375
405
 Decline Bench Press:
225x5
275x5
300x5
265x5
225x8
 Incline Db Press:
100's x6
90's x6
75's x6
65's x5 stretch pause
 JM Press
 Triceps press-downs
 lateral / front raises
 Db Curls
 Concentration curls
 abdominals
 Calves

*Diet*

Calories: 3,256

Fat: 162g - 46%
Carbs: 67g - 7%
Protein: 357g - 47%


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2010)

Built said:


> Blah. It comes right back and you know it. I put my back out a few weeks ago and had to lay off everything. Now my knees don't hurt. It would appear I was overdue for a rest. You too methinks.



Yeah I know but what the hell, I'm just intolerant of weakness.


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2010)

You're telling me? I've watched your vids!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 22, 2010)

*3/19/2010 - D.E. Squat, back*


 Box squats / Deadlifts
8 sets each
 BB Rows
 Pull-ups / pull-downs
 Seated cable rows
 Db Shrugs

*Diet*

Calories: 3,435

Fat: 164g - 43%	
Protein: 308g - 37%
Alcohol: 47g - 9%


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2010)

Those 47g of alcohol are gonna keep you JAYACKED baby!!!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 22, 2010)

lol

oops I forgot carbs...

Carbs were 95g - 10%


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

your bench press is off the chain the bro! i hope i can get to that level... 600 bows on good mornings! your a beast!!!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks man.

*3/21/2010 - D.E. Bench Press, primary delts, triceps*


 Bench Press:
45% plus bands x1 X10 sets
 Standing O'head Press:
135x5
185x5
205x5
225x3
185x6
 Seated Db O'head Press:
95's x10
 Machine Mil. Press:
3 sets heavy
 JM Press
 Triceps Extsensions
 abdominals
 Seated calf raise

Diet was a cheat day. Stayed fairly low carb though.


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL yeah, my cheat days are sometimes practically all fat. Mmmm... fat...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 25, 2010)

*3/24/2010 - Max Effort Bench Press*


 3-board press:
235
265
295
325
355
385
415
 Bench Press:
315x5
300x5
285x5
 Db Press:
110's x6
100's x6
90's x6
80's x6
 Flies
 JM Press
 Triceps Extensions
 lateral raises

*Diet*

Calories: 3,985

Fat: 217g - 50%
Carb: 79g - 8%
Protein: 406g - 43%


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 26, 2010)

*3/25/2010 - M.E. Squat/DL*


 Good Mornings:
135
225
275
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
 1/4 Rack Squats:
550x4 too heavy
500x6
500x6
500x6
500x6
 Std. Dead Lift:
415x3
415x3
415x3
375x3
 Leg Press:
4 sets, reps to failure
 Leg Extensions

*diet*

Calories: 3,602

Fat: 189g - 47%
Carb: 125g - 12%
  Fiber: 21g
Protein: 365g - 42%


----------



## T_man (Mar 26, 2010)

You absolute beast. I would be intimidated by you and request for the gym to install a 'clunk alarm' for people who are too big so I don't look as much of a pussy


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I don't know about all that but I appreciate it man.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2010)

189g fat.

Mmmm... fat!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 26, 2010)

Built said:


> 189g fat.
> 
> Mmmm... fat!



lol I know,

6oz. of almonds had quite the impact.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 30, 2010)

*3/29/2010 - Max Effort Bench Press*


 3-board press:
225
255
285
315
345
375
405 good one
 Bench Press:
315x4
315x3
295x4
295x3
275x4
275x3
 Db Press:
120's x6
110's x6
100's x6
80's x6 stretch pause
 O'Head BB Press:
135x5
105x5
lol front delts were trashed
 Various grip triceps extensions
 Abdominals

*Diet:*

Calories: 3,579

Fat: 179g - 45%
Carbs: 124g - 14%	
Protein: 353g - 41%


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

Is your injury completely healed now?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 30, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Is your injury completely healed now?



lol Which one? I swear I was a total wreck for awhile there and I lost quite a bit of pressing strength:

1.) My wrist had this weird bump on it and hurt when I benched.

2.) I had a minor tear in my left pectoral.

3.) I had pulled my bicep and all the attaching tendons through the elbow and forearm.

4.) My right shoulder had a mystery pain always.

Everything but the wrist is healed up. So yes, I'm back to training the way I should be now.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 30, 2010)

*3/30/2010 - M.E. Squat/DL*


 Good Morning:
245
295
335
385
425
475
515
565
605
 Rack 1/4 Squats:
515x5
515x5
550x5
550x5
 Rack Pulls:
405x5
405x5
405x5
405x5
 Leg Press:
3 sets heavy to failure
 Pull-through

*Diet:*

Calories: 3,108

Fat: 146g - 41%
Carb: 145g - 18%
Protein: 309g - 41%


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 1, 2010)

*3/31/2010 - Back*


 BB Rows
 Pull-downs: various grips
 T-bar rows
 one-arm cable pull-downs
 seated rows
 Db shrugs
 BB rows
 and anything else I could think of...

 BB curls
 Db curls

Been slacking on back training so I went ahead and trained it on it's own day and went all out to failure on everything.

*Diet:*

Calories: 3,168

Fat: 176g - 49%
Carb: 115g - 15%
Protein: 278g - 36%

too much fat and not enough protein but still on track.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2010)

I was referring to the bicep injury.  Good to see you're good to go.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 2, 2010)

*4/1/2010 - D.E. Bench Press, Deltoids, triceps*

 Bench Press:
45% x1 X10 sets
 Close-grip Bench Press:
225x5
275x5
250x5
 Seated O'head Db Press:
85's x6
70's x6
55's x6
 Triceps Extensions
 Lateral Raises
 Abdominals
 Calf Raises


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 2, 2010)

*4/2/2010 - Dynamic Squat / Dead Lift*


 Box Squat (14" box (one band per side)):
50% x2 reps X12 sets
 Dead Lift (sumo stance):
50% x1 rep X12 sets
 Db Shrugs (light)
 Lat Pull-downs (light)


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 3, 2010)

*4/2/2010 - Diet*

Calories: 3,479

Fat: 175g - 44
Carb: 93g - 10%
Protein: 380g - 45%


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 13, 2010)

Went to FL for a week and gained 7 lbs.

Weight: 240

*4/12/2010 - M.E. Squat, lower*

 Rack Pulls:
315
365
405
455
500x3
550x3
600x3
585x3
 Squats:
225
315
365
405x5
405x5
405x5
 GM:
315x5
315x5
315x5
 Leg Press:
4 sets heavy
 Leg Ext.
 Leg Curl
 Standing calf raises

[*]Diet:[/b]

Calories: 3,779

Fat: 192g - 47%
Carb: 114g - 12%
Protein: 366g - 41%


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2010)

*4/14/2010 - M.E. Bench*


 Floor Press:
225
255
285
315
345
375
405 -very difficult ugh
 Bench Press:
315x4
315x4
295x4
250x5
 Db Press:
120's x6
105's x6
80's x8 stretch pause
 JM Press
 Triceps Ext.
 front / lateral raises
 abdominals

*Diet:*

Calories: 3,427

Fat: 207g - 54%
Carbs: 93g - 10%
Protein: 294g - 36%


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Went to FL for a week and gained 7 lbs.



Most of Florida is close to sea level, meaning it's closer to the center of the earth, which results in greater gravitational pull, which results in what appears to be a greater weight than elsewhere.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Most of Florida is close to sea level, meaning it's closer to the center of the earth, which results in greater gravitational pull, which results in what appears to be a greater weight than elsewhere.



excellent! That must be it.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 19, 2010)

*4/16/2010 - Turned 40 today... 

D.E. Bench*


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 19, 2010)

*4/18/2010 - M.E. Squat*


 Deadlift:
missed 600
 Squat
 GM
 Leg Press
 Extensions
 Curls
 Calves


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 22, 2010)

*4/20/2010 - M.E. Bench Press*


 2-Board Press:
225
255
285
315
345
375
405 -really slow
 Decline BP:
315x6
295x6 -ouch, bad angle on shoulder
 Bench Press:
275x6
275x6
275x6 near failure
 Flat Db Press:
110's x5
100's x5
90's x5
70's x6 stretch pause
 Lateral Raises
 Triceps Extensions
 Abdominal crap


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 22, 2010)

*4/21/2010 - D.E. Squat , Back*

*Part 1:*

 Box Squat (14" box, 2 bands):
40% x2 reps X12 Sets
 Speed Dead Lift (sumo, 1 band):
55% x1 rep X 12 Sets

*Part 2:*
 Pullups
 Bent-Over BB Rows
 Lat Pulldowns (various grips)
 Seated Rows
 Db Shrugs
 Face-pulls
 tons of curls


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 11, 2010)

*5/10/2010 - Max Effort Bench*


 Floor Press:
140, 170, 200
230
260
290
320
350
380
410
440 -failed
 Bench Press:
315x5
285x5
 Incline DB Press:
110's x6
120's x6
100's x6
90's x8
80's x10 -stretch pause
 JM Press
 lateral raises
 front raises
 triceps extensions
 abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (May 11, 2010)

*5/11/2010 - Max Effort Squat*


 Good Morning:
230, 280, 320, 370 x3
410x1
460
500
550
610
 Squats (wide):
230, 280, 320,
410x5
460x5
500x2 pulled right hamstring
 Leg Extensions
 Seated/Standing calf raises

Hamstring popped but it stretched well and not very painful. It will be alright.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright, time to dust this journal off a little. I've not quit training, though I did suffer through a series of nagging injuries that hindered progress substantially, I just have not been frequenting the boards for several months. 

*6/30/2010 - M.E. Squat*

 Rack Squat (from 2 inches above parallel):
225
315
405
455
500
550
600
635 failed
 Squats:
415x6
455x6
500x2 (had more but my stance was screwed up 
 GMs:
315x5
295x5
275x8
 Leg Press:
4 sets heavy and to near failure
 extensions / curls
 seated and standing calf raises


----------



## Built (Jul 1, 2010)

Why look what the cat dragged in! Awesome to see you posting again, HB. I need to start up a log myself - It's been too long since I've posted up what I'm doing. 

What's the plan - you stay pretty lean all year, you just gonna tighten up a bit over the summer, or have you got a PL comp coming up?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope no comps coming up, maybe a local in August but I'm not really _training_ for it.

Eh, I've been cutting some, not very intently but I've cut carbs quite a bit and I'm dropping fat.

You need to start hitting it hard again now that you're past the immediate mend.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 12, 2010)

*7/12/2010 - ME Bench*

 three brd bench press:
w/u
315 +2 bands x3 X5
 Bench 1/3 Press:
225x10
225x6
 Semi-incline Db Press:
95's x6
100's x6
120's x6
100's x6
70's x8 stretch pause wide
 lateral raises
 triceps extensions
lower weight / higher rep
 abdominal stuff


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 13, 2010)

*7/13/2010 - ME Squat/DL*

 Deadlift
225
315
365
405
455
500
550
610
 Squats
415x5
460x5
500x4
 Leg Press
heavy, 3 sets, 6-8 reps
 Pull-thrus
 Leg Extensions
 Calves


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice! The machine is back!

Yeah, I'm trying to cut up a bit myself. Should be a good summer for that this time - the injuries have settled down, I'm doing chins again, life is good.


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> *4/16/2010 - Turned 40 today...
> 
> D.E. Bench*




How did I miss this? Forty! You're still a baby to me, son.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jul 15, 2010)

Built said:


> How did I miss this? Forty! You're still a baby to me, son.



I'm still strong enough and I'm healthy for now 

... and don't call me son. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

someone is gonna get a spankin


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 3, 2010)

*9/2/2010 - Squat*

 Squats (wide stance):
warm-ups
405x5
415x5
425x5
435x5
410x5
 GM:
315x5 with a couple squats mixed in
 Leg extensions
 calves

Simple training.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 7, 2010)

*9/7/2010 - Bench*

 M.E. 2-brd. bench press
w/u
230
290
320
350
380
410
 Bench Press:
320x5
320x5
320x5
 Incline Db Press:
100's x5
120's x5
130's x5
75's x6 stretch pause
 JM Press
 front & lateral raises

Strong today.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 7, 2010)

Strong as always.  Are you healthy though?  I know injuries have bugged you in the past.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 8, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Strong as always.  Are you healthy though?  I know injuries have bugged you in the past.



Hey, thanks for stopping in.
Yes I'm healthy... I just got a new job that is rather physical and there's a much better chance I'll do something stupid like twist an ankle.
For now I'm healthy though.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 10, 2010)

*9/9/2010 - Squat/DL*

 Dead lift (sumo):
warm-ups
500x1
500x1
500x1
500x1
500x1
500x1
 Squats (wide):
410x5
410x5
410x5
 Leg Press:
4 sets
 Leg extensions
 Leg curls


----------



## Built (Sep 10, 2010)

My friend - I'm glad to see you healthy and training hard. Where are you working?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 12, 2010)

9/11/2010 - back

Heavy with a lot of volume...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 12, 2010)

Built said:


> My friend - I'm glad to see you healthy and training hard. Where are you working?



Hi 

um, I don't even want to say. It's temporary or at least it better be... the uh , job market is not being kind to me at the moment and I had to take a job that is let's say, beneath my skill level, or... my self-perceived skill level it seems.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 13, 2010)

*9/13/2010 - Max Effort Bench Press*

 3-brd. Bench Press:
w/u
350x3
350x3
350x3
350x3
320x3
Couldn't do 5x3 with 350 
 Dips:
+80 x5
+90 x5
+95 x5
+100 x5 ... nearly failed
 Incline Db Press:
100's x8
110's x6
120's x6
75's x8 stretch pause
 Abdominal stuff
 triceps stuff
 shoulder raise stuff


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

I've waited tables, marked papers, driven a truck and even cut freight on the graveyard shift at a grocery store. There is no shame in earning a living. I'm sure you'll find something suitable before too long.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 13, 2010)

...but that's the thing, I'm not making a living. This job pays crap and it's not cuttin' it. I work in the tire service and lube department at freaking Walmart with a bunch of guys damn near half my age and not making shit.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 15, 2010)

*9/14/2010 - Squat*

 Squats:
w/u
415x5
415x5
415x5
415x5
415x5
405x5
 Leg extension
 Pull-through


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 19, 2010)

*9/16/2010 - DE Bench, delts, triceps*

*9/17/2010 - Back, biceps*

9/18/2010 - 
was going to do DE squat but got screwed up at home after work and ran out of time; the gym closed


----------



## Built (Sep 19, 2010)

Get your PT cert and train people. Seriously.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 20, 2010)

Built said:


> Get your PT cert and train people. Seriously.



I've thought about that but there's a problem... I hate people lol


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pissed and about lost it at the gym tonight -threw the boards and called myself a little bitch -missed a 410 board press.

*9/20/2010 - ME Bench*

 2-brd. bench press:
worked up to 410 and fking missed it.
 3-brd. press:
320x3
320x3
320x3
320x3
 Dips:
+85 x5
+90 x5
+100 x5
 Db flat Press:
110's x5
120's x5
130's x5
 shoulder and tri stuff...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 23, 2010)

*9/21/2010 - Squat*

 Squats:
w/u
415x5
425x5
435x5
415x5
 GM:
315x8
315x6
 Leg Press:
3 sets heavy
 leg extension
 leg curl
 calves

Almost left without training tonight. I had to wait for a squat rack/ cage for 45 mins.
You can only warm up and keep the leg day mentality so long, especially when you're waiting for people that have no business in the cage. Call me an elitist but some people just need to get the fk out and let the real lifters lift. This was especially bad though because it was a couple doing body weight exercises in the cage. WTF?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's tough to keep yourself mentally and physically into it when you have to wait and watch people do stuff like that.

I had this problem last week with a guy who had to do his 85 lb. bent over rows and 135 lb. BB shrugs in the rack.

Have you gone away from the max effort stuff for squats and deadlifts?  Seems like you're doing more volume on those days and I was wondering if you found a new method you thought worked better.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 30, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Yeah, it's tough to keep yourself mentally and physically into it when you have to wait and watch people do stuff like that.
> 
> I had this problem last week with a guy who had to do his 85 lb. bent over rows and 135 lb. BB shrugs in the rack.
> 
> Have you gone away from the max effort stuff for squats and deadlifts?  Seems like you're doing more volume on those days and I was wondering if you found a new method you thought worked better.



Nah, no new method. I'm just giving the old joints a rest plus my CNS has been shot lately; a lot of stress and just feeling like crap all the time has lead me away from ME on squat for the time being. Conjugate hybridization can get pretty rough on the bod.

I got back to it last night however but it wasn't that great. I should have skipped it. I did a 600 sumo. My form was great but my glutes were not with the program and they're sore as hell today.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Sep 30, 2010)

I did something different last night; framer's walk up and down stairs. This kicked my butt. My hips are trashed and my grip actually failed at one point, not on the stairs thank God. lol

*9/30/2010 - ME squat/dead*

 Sumo DL:
330
420
510
560
600
 Squats:
410x5
410x5
410x6
 GM:
300x5
300x5
 farmer's walk on stairs:
90's up/down
100's
110's
120's grip failed on way back to rack.
95's
 extensions / curls
 calves


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 4, 2010)

*10/1/2010 - DE Bench, delts, triceps*

 Bench Press (one band):
185 +band x1 X12

 Standing Overhead Db Press:
90's x5
95's x5
100's x5
90's x6
 Seated French Press:
120x6
130x6
140x6
150x5
 Front Raises
 Side raises (cable)
 Triceps Extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 4, 2010)

*10/3/2010 - Back*

Db Rows
Db Shrugs
T-Bar Rows
Pull-ups
Pull-downs
Cable Rows
This row; that row...
Curls
Hammer curls


----------



## Built (Oct 4, 2010)

This row, that row... lol. You just can't do too many, though - and certainly not with YOUR back!

How are the injuries? Settled down to a dull roar? That's about as good as I hope for these days. I tell you, this "getting older" business... <fumes>


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 5, 2010)

Built said:


> This row, that row... lol. You just can't do too many, though - and certainly not with YOUR back!
> 
> How are the injuries? Settled down to a dull roar? That's about as good as I hope for these days. I tell you, this "getting older" business... <fumes>



I love rows. In fact I'm going to join a row team , you know like on a boat. So I'll have to get into better cardio shape 

Oh man, I live in constant pain. At least I know I'm alive. lol

Well, the shoulders are healthy and my bench is back. My hips are strong and solid but ache. My glutes ache, my hams ache, plus I have bad nerve pain in my left leg... it will subside soon hopefully.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 7, 2010)

*10/4/2010 - ME Bench*

 3 brd bench press:
w/u
320
350
380
420
 Bench Press -exaggerated pause:
320x5
320x5
320x5
 Dips:
ouch -not today
 Db Press:
120's x6
130's x6
140's x6
150's x4
 JM Press
 front raise
 triceps extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 7, 2010)

*10/5/2010 - ME squat*

 Rack Squat (low position)
w/u
405
455
500
550
600
 GM:
315x8
315x8
 Leg Press:
18 plates x5
17x5
16x5
15x5
12x10 forced reps
 leg curls
 leg extensions
 pull-thrus

Not the best squat training ever but considering my glute and nerve pain it happened.


----------



## cyan (Oct 8, 2010)

good job!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks man  
...but it was actually sub-par.

*10/8/2010 - Back, biceps*

Basically did this again:



HeavyBomber said:


> *10/3/2010 - Back*
> 
> Db Rows
> Db Shrugs
> ...


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 18, 2010)

*10/17/2010 - ME Bench*

 Floor Press:
225
255
285
315
345
375
405
 Bench Press:
340x3 -3 brd.
340x3 -3 brd.
340x3 -3 brd
320x3 -2 brd.
320x3 -2 brd.
320x3 -no brd.
 JM Press
 Inclined Db Press:
100's x5
110's x6
120's x6
 Triceps cable extensions


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 19, 2010)

sneha123 said:


> Hello,,,,I know.... just saying for um...future reference that I would enjoy seeing a video of it. Because that is a huge lift..............



Don't have a current one but here's a fairly recent one...
(actually 450 in this one I think)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfHDZsDH82I


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 22, 2010)

Just started a new job this week and it's rather physical so I decided to skip legs altogether and am doing a deload on everything else as to make sure I'm not dead on my feet.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 25, 2010)

*10/25/2010 - ME Bench*

 2-board bench press:
worked up...
315x3
345x1
375x
405x1
420x1
 Bench Press:
315x5
330x5
 Db Floor Press:
95's x6
110's x6
120's x5
 Db press (stretch pause):
75's x8
 Seated French Press:
110x5
120x5
 triceps extensions
 abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 27, 2010)

sneha123 said:


> Hello,,,,I know.... just saying for um...future reference that I would enjoy seeing a video of it. Because that is a huge lift..............



lol apparently not impressed.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 27, 2010)

*10/26/2010 - Squat*

 Pull-throughs
3 sets
 Squats:
w/u
425x5
425x5
425x5
425x5
425x5
 Romanian DL:
225x5
315x5
365x5
425x5
 Leg curls
 Leg extensions
 calves


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Don't have a current one but here's a fairly recent one...
> (actually 450 in this one I think)
> 
> 
> YouTube - 3 2 09 ME floor press



Hey, I see your power rack doesn't allow you to set the safety bars low enough for floor pressing. I like the catch-set up with the stacked plates outside the rack. Good idea, I think I may use that.

Great lifts in here, do you compete in power lifting?

btw, the link in your sig leads me to a generic godaddy.com page, it says, "NOTICE: This domain name expired on 10/12/2010 and is pending renewal or deletion"


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 28, 2010)

fufu said:


> Hey, I see your power rack doesn't allow you to set the safety bars low enough for floor pressing. I like the catch-set up with the stacked plates outside the rack. Good idea, I think I may use that.
> 
> Great lifts in here, do you compete in power lifting?
> 
> btw, the link in your sig leads me to a generic godaddy.com page, it says, "NOTICE: This domain name expired on 10/12/2010 and is pending renewal or deletion"



Yeah the 100 lb. plates worked but aerobic steps work too and are a hell of a lot easier to set up.

I used to compete quite a lot but have really been out of the scene for awhile mainly because of changing careers and moving. I can compete in the masters division now and need to enter a comp soon.

The website has gone by the way side because of the aforementioned reasons but I'll get it back on-line soon hopefully.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 9, 2010)

*11/9/2010 - ME Bench*

 3-brd. Bench Press:
w/u
315
345
375
410
435
 Bench Press:
335x6
335x5
315x6
 Flat Db Press:
110's x6
130's x6
120's x6
70's x8 stretch pause
 JM Press
 lateral raise / front raises
 triceps extensions
 abdominals


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 9, 2010)

*11/10/2010 - ME DL*

 Pull-throughs
 Sumo Dead Lift:
w/u
315
365
405
455
500
550
600
635
 Squats:
315
425x6
425x6
 Standard Dead Lifts:
405x5
405x5


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 14, 2010)

*11/14/2010 - ME Bench*

 2-brd. Bench Press:
w/u
315
345
375
405
425
 Bench Press:
320x6
245x5 X3 - half reps
 Db Floor Press:
110's x6
120's x6
 Machine Press

I was string tonight but I had nothing in me for volume -idk why so i just did what i did and called it.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 16, 2010)

*11/15/2010 - Squat*

 Squats:
w/u
415x5
430x5
445x5
460x5
 GM:
315x5
315x5
 Leg press
 Leg extensions
 Pull-Throughs


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 17, 2010)

11/16/2010

seated / standing calf raises

kneeling weighted crunches


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not doing a very good job keeping this gym log up to date...

Since my last w/o I've done dynamic bench and delts/triceps, and back.

Yesterday I did this:

11/21/2010 - E Bench Press:
3-brd. Bench Press:
w/u
255
285
320
350
380
410
440
Bench Press:
320x5
320x5
320x5

...and that was it.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 23, 2010)

11-23-10

max effort squat

pull-throughs

rack pulls with mini bands:
350
400
450
500
550
600
650
700

squats:
425x5
450x5
460x5

leg extensions


that's all -short and effective


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2010)

Are you using pull throughs as an activation/warm up exercise?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> Are you using pull throughs as an activation/warm up exercise?



Precisely.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a good idea, I might add that in with my glute-bridge progression on deadlift days.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 27, 2010)

11-27-10 back

This was pretty much all the standard stuff. 

I did farmers walks with heavier that shit dumbbells. This is by far the most difficult and painful exercise I do. It's worse than squats and dead lifts. I hang on to the heaviest weights I  can till I cannot hang on anymore and believe me I can hold onto a lot. My grip is weird, I don't have the strongest crushing grip but I can hold onto anything. It is painful. I hate them. I have been doing them in hopes it will help me on the row team. 

I must comment, I have been having serious nerve pain lately. It's nearly unbearable at times. I live on anti-inflammatory s and pain killers. I am as strong as ever and can out-perform anyone half my age but I pay for it at night. I'm a wreck.


----------



## Built (Nov 28, 2010)

Shit. HB, I'm so sorry to hear you're in pain. Where in particular?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Shit. HB, I'm so sorry to hear you're in pain. Where in particular?



Well alright, I wrote that late last night and now rereading what I wrote it sounds a little over-dramatic.
The pain is mostly in my legs and hips, muscle and joint. The nerve pain is from my left glute all the way down my left leg. It doesn't affect my lifting but when I'm sitting on the sofa and laying in bed it aches relentlessly.
When I say I live on anti-inflams and pain killers I'm referring to Aleve mostly. Occasionally, I'll take an Ultram but no narcotics. I just recently got health insurance so I'm going to get a physical exam and complain to the doc. Maybe she'll give me some scripts for the nerves and inflammation.

My new job is very physically demanding and it's not helping. I'm getting a little smarter on the job tho and am learning how to avoid problems.


----------



## Built (Nov 28, 2010)

That sounds like sciatica. You able to get that checked out?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 30, 2010)

Built said:


> That sounds like sciatica. You able to get that checked out?



Well yeah I know but what's causing it? It's been months and months.

...and yes. I have new insurance now so I'll be going in. I may go to a chiropractor also.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Nov 30, 2010)

11/29/10 - bench

- 2 brd press:
w/u
325
355
385
415
425 could have done more > no spotter.

bench press:
325x8

db floor press:
90's x8
110's x8
130's x8

db bench press (bottom stretch)
85's x8
75's x9

JM press
front/lateral raises
triceps extensions


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Built. 

It definitely sounds like sciatic nerve pain, although it may not be "true" sciatica.

Lots of things can impinge on the sciatic nerve. I would suggest going to your GP and push for a referral to a good physical therapist. 

I had sciatic pain for over a year, and it was really a damper on my quality of life. I discovered consistent stretching and massage (foam rolling) on my glutes, piriformis and hamstrings got rid of the pain almost 100%. 

Like you, it really didn't bother me in the weight room. But walking around and sitting was often painful.

The piriformis is often the culprit of sciatic nerve pain. The sciatic nerve can run over, under, or actually through the piriformis depending on your individual structure. This is a reason why some people tend to get more sciatic pain than others.

Piriformis muscle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not saying it is your piriformis causing the problem, but it may be. And if it is, it is pretty easy to treat.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 2, 2010)

*12/2/2010 - Squat*


 PL Squats:
w/u
315x5
365x5
425x5
450x5
475x5
 GM's:
315x8
315x8
 Leg Press:
heavy x 10
x10
lighter x10
 Leg Extensions


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I am going to steal your training format.


----------



## Built (Dec 4, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I'm pretty sure I am going to steal your training format.


Prepare to become huge and strong.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 7, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I'm pretty sure I am going to steal your training format.



Pretty sure? What misguided reservations could you possibly have?

You know all those bullshit threads constantly debating the best routines? The simple answer to them all is mine.

I'd love to go into all the analytical details and incredibe complexities of the Westside template, conjugate periodization, mixed with Max-OT and other basic BB'ing methods, creating a masterful hybrid, but quite frankly, that would be ignorantly obtuse.  lol

The simple truth is, it's truthfully simple.

Not everybody can pull it off though. You have to understand your body and realize when something is working and when it's not. You have to be able to tell the difference between good pain and bad pain. You have to know your body and perhaps the important thing is, you must possess the internal will to truly perform at max effort. If you do not then this routine will not work.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok yesterday's training...

12/6/2010 - Max Effort Bench press

Close-grip Bench press:
w/u
275
315
345
375
410 hell yes, a good press.

bench press:
335x5
320x5 shoulder issues here ... stop.

Db floor press:
120's x5
130's x6 took it for another rep -good set

db press -stretch pause
85's
70's failure

JM Press

100 x5 this was overkill -stop

lateral raises
front raises


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 9, 2010)

12/7/2010 - Max Effort Squat/DL

Rack Pulls (2-mini bands, double wrapped -150 lbs. added to top)
w/u
225
315
365
405
455
495
545
585 -yes... that's 735 at the top 

squats:
315
425x5
450x5
475x4

leg extensions
pull-throughs

Here is the rack pull setup:


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 14, 2010)

I really enjoy reading your journal, u lift like a beast. What is your current weight right now and whats your diet like?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 15, 2010)

Supplementcave said:


> I really enjoy reading your journal, u lift like a beast. What is your current weight right now and whats your diet like?



I don't lift like one, I am one.

My weight is 240 and my diet is low carb at 4000 cals a day.

Why is your name Supplementcave?


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice job on the rackpulls!!!


----------



## Supplementcave (Dec 16, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> I don't lift like one, I am one.
> 
> My weight is 240 and my diet is low carb at 4000 cals a day.
> 
> Why is your name Supplementcave?



I agree about the beast. Its supplementcave because thats the name of my website. I put that name in first without thinking and then I couldn't figure out how to change it to Reptar. Getting ready to start paying to put some banners and links up on this forum.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 17, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice job on the rackpulls!!!



IslandGirl, master of the obvious 
Thanks.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 17, 2010)

Supplementcave said:


> I agree about the beast. Its supplementcave because thats the name of my website. I put that name in first without thinking and then I couldn't figure out how to change it to Reptar. Getting ready to start paying to put some banners and links up on this forum.



I know, I already checked it out briefly. I'll see what you have in more detail... Thanks.


----------

